# Poppy 3 weeks old



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I thought I would give a photo update of Poppy a week later as I know everyone loves pictures! She was 3 weeks old on wednesday my little red girl 
I was also wondering if there are any other future owners from the litter on ILMC? She is an Anzil cockapoo from the litter of Fudge the male miniature poodle & Swizzle the female cocker spaniel  I know there are currently deposits on 5 golden bitches with white markings on their noses... I would love to know if any of Poppy's sisters will be on here  There are also 2 black bitches waiting for deposits.

I hope you enjoy the pictures 

























This is the mother with the babies 2 weeks old


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh she's gorgeous, lovely colouring .... she will be a great playmate for Izzy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh what lovely pics .. I love seeing mums feeding their pups


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhhhhh Poppy is gorgeous


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooh I bet you cant wait, they are going to look lovely together x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes i'm sure they'll compliment each other well, I will get lots of pictures of them together if I can get them to stay still long enough when she comes home! Haha  Izzie has had a nice face hair cut this weekend & looks gorgeous


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Hello everyone,
> I thought I would give a photo update of Poppy a week later as I know everyone loves pictures! She was 3 weeks old on wednesday my little red girl












Poppy and Remy look similar don't they - I wonder if they will look similar as they get older. We'll have to compare pictures.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes they definitely look similar! I will make sure I give you picture updates so we can see how they both develop  Remy is gorgeous too! She'll be home soon won't she?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yes they definitely look similar! I will make sure I give you picture updates so we can see how they both develop  Remy is gorgeous too! She'll be home soon won't she?


Remy comes home on Tuesday 4th. I'll be interested to see how they compare over time as some red/apricots lighten a lot whereas some (not as many it seems) hold there colour or even deepen. What date does Poppy come home?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

YesI hope Poppy doesn't lighten too much as Izzie is very light and we'd like them to stay quite different, but lightening a little won't bother me much, I just love red 
Not long til she's home then! Exctied I bet  I think Poppy should be ready around the 26the of October, but we don't quite have an exact date yet it is just a guidline until he knows 
Also do you have any recent pictures of Flo? I'm not sure if i've seen any and she looks a simiiar kind of colour to Izzie in your avatar picture


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Also do you have any recent pictures of Flo? I'm not sure if i've seen any and she looks a simiiar kind of colour to Izzie in your avatar picture


These pictures show Flo's colour and coat best...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh she's actually a lot darker than I thought, like a dark golden/apricot kind of colour, my Izzie is very light, she's supposed to be apricot but i'd call her cream except for her ears


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Oh she's actually a lot darker than I thought, like a dark golden/apricot kind of colour, my Izzie is very light, she's supposed to be apricot but i'd call her cream except for her ears


Flo was the same colour as Remy as a puppy and they have the same apricot poodle dad, Jasper, so I think Remy will be similar to Flo when she is older - although you never can tell. Was Izzie darker as a puppy or was she always a lighter buff/cream?

This is Flo (bottom right) at about 3 weeks


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Erm Izzie was 'golden' when we got her, but MUCH lighter that Poppy looks in the pictures so I would think that she will stay darker, athough they too both have an apricot poodle daddy  Izzie's coat has lightened over the year but mainly in the sun in summer I think, hopefully Poppy's will stay quite red tinted, I have seen other pictures of red cockapoos from the breeder when they are grown up and you can definitely still tell they're red (maybe slightly lighter but not much) so fingers crossed poppy should turn out similar


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

ah she is lovely bet u can't wait to get her home. i have a little girl from anthony and her dad is fudge. Mum is american cocker - callie. Missie is 8 months and like you seriously thinking of getting another from anthony. I love chico the chocolate poodle anthony has so hopin to get a pup from his litter in new year.  poppy an missie 1/2 sisters. lol.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha great idea! He is mating chico with a chocolate american cocker soon so maybe this new puppy will be on the cards by December/January time  I like chico too, he's very pretty  But we loved Fudge so much that we had to have another of his babies 
I'm sure Missie would love a little brother/sister to play with  Another half sister for Izzie & Poppy! I'm finding a few on here these days  No full sisters yet though. (Although it may be a possibility that there is an up & coming litter of Izzie's full siblings, Anthony thinks Fudge may have gotten his way with Trixie recently, we shall see) Good luck if you decide for a second one! We couldn't resist


----------

